# Primer otrosí digo y suplico



## MRH

Buenas noches,
 
Me resulta muy complicado entender en francés esta frase:
 
"Otrosi digo ofrezco información testifical sobre los extremos a que se refiere la presente demanda, que se podrá practicar con intervención..."

Les estaría muy agradecida si me pudiesen ayudar con ella:

Je vous offre information testifical sur les extrêmes de ce qui fait réference la présente demande, qui se pourrait pratiquer avec l'intervention de....


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour MRH:

Un conseil: cherche dans le dictionnaire español-francés:"testifical". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jorge Jodra

Bonjour!
La expresión "otrosí" se utiliza en ciertos ambientes (jurídicos fundamentalmente) para indicar que aparte de todo lo anteriormente dicho (en outre) se añaden más declaraciones o circunstancias. Es muy raro que fuera de los medios jurídicos se encuentre esta expresión. También creo que deberías cambiar testifical por testimoniale. Me parece excesivamente literal en conjunto pero no soy un experto en francés jurídico.
Espero que te haya servido de algo.


----------



## Yolita

En outre, je vous offre témoignage concernant...


----------



## Nunur

Hola, 
Estoy traduciendo una demanda y al final de las peticiones dice:

"PRIMER OTROSÍ DIGO Y SUPLICO"
"PREMIER EN AUTRE JE DIS ET DEMANDE "???

A ver si me podéis echar una mano, 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Nunur:

¿Es un texto moderno o antiguo? ¿De España u otro país? ¿Qué sigue después?

No tenemos el texto, pero tú sí, un poco de ayuda para aclararnos sería de agradecer. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nunur

Hola Gévy!

Tienes razón: 
Es una demanda actual, el original es español y tengo que traducirlo para el francés y dice así:

PRIMER OTROSÍ DIGO Y SUPLICO, que a los efectos del artículo X de la Ley X, esta parte comparecerá al acto del juicio oral asistida de Letrado"

SEGUNDO OTROSÍ DIGO, que....

Mi propuesta es:
*PREMIER EN OUTRE JE DIS ET DEMANDE*, a l’effet de l’article X de la Ley de Procedimiento Laboral, cette partie comparaîtra à la procédure orale représentée par Avocat. 

Merci!

Nunur


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No se dice "premier en outre" ni "deuxième en outre". La expressión "En outre, "  introduce otro punto de la declaración.

Se emplearía para traducir Otrosí cuando empieza la frase para introducir nuevo dato.

Pero primer y segundo otrosí me resulta extraño. Habría que consultar declaraciones en francés para ver cómo están formuladas.

Quizás sea simplemente : Premièrement, deuxièmement...

No te puedo ayudar más esta noche. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nunur

Por una parte, llegué a la misma conclusion que Gévy, que como sirve para introcir un nuevo dato, podría quedar:

*En outre, je dis et je demande premièrement que*, à l'effet de l'article...

Por otra, he consultado otras declaraciones en francés y formulan esta parte de las demandas (cuando hacen las peticiones al Tribunal) enumerando con 1-, 2-, ...

Por lo tanto no sé si sustituir "primer otrosí" y adaptarme al formato francés, quedaría así: 

*1-Je dis et je demande*, à l'effet de l'article...

¡Espero vuestras opiniones y propuestas!

Merci!


----------



## lpfr

En el DRAE se encuentra la definición de "otrosí":
*2. *m._ Der._ Cada una de las peticiones o pretensiones que se ponen después de la principal.
  "Primer otrosí" debe ser la primera petición o exigencia además de la principal. No conozco equivalente en francés.
  Sigo en la misma línea de Gévy y Nunur. Lo traduciría como:
  "Deuxièmement, je dis et demande..."
  Pero no soy experto.


----------



## Nunur

Consecuentemente, se me plantea otro problema, porque había decidido traducir como: "Premièrement, je dis et je demande..."

Pero más adelante del texto (parte dispositiva de una diligencia) hacen referencia a los "otrosís" de esta forma:

- Al primer otrosí, por hecha la manifestación. 
- Al segundo otrosí, a): por aportada la documentación. 
- Al segundo otrosí, b): conforme se solicita. 

¿Cómo puedo traducir "*otrosí*" en este caso? Dado que son peticiones añadidas al final de una demanda ¿podría ser traducido por "*demandes ajoutées*"?

- À la première demande ajoutée, on considère la manifestation faite . 
- À la deuxième demande ajoutée, a) on considère la documentation fournie 
- À la deuxième demande ajoutée, b) conformément elle a été sollicitée. 

¿Qué os parece?
Merci a tous!


----------



## Kozmic_blues

j'ai vu vite fait, la semaine dernière, en cours, " un escrito de defensa ", la formule "otrosí digo " a été traduite par le professeur par " je dis aussi ".

je propose :
_je dis et je demande aussi en premier lieu

_ensuite on peut continuer comme ça_
 je dis et demande ( aussi ) en second lieu ( s'il y en a que deux )/ deuxième lieu , en troisième lieu ...

voilà ...

PS: pour ma part j'ai une lettre d'accusation et de défense à faire en espagnol ... pourrais-je te les envoyer pour que tu vérifies mon espagnol?
_


----------



## Nunur

Kozmic_blues, 
Je suis d'accord avec cette partie, mais pour y faire reférénce après dans le texte ... ?

"Al primer otrosí, ..."
"Al segundo otrosí, ..."

Merci!


----------



## Kozmic_blues

ajouté ou annexe ? je ne sais pas trop ..


----------



## Mawaey

A titre principal, je dis et je demande.../ je sollicite
  A titre subsidiaire...
 Il me semble que ça se formule comme ça ou demande supplémentaire.

Ensuite dans la réponse en principe le tribunal indique seulement:
- Sur ( le moyen /détail des prétentions)
ex:Sur la qualité à agir contestée


----------



## Axaam

Bonjour,
Pouvez-vous m'aider à traduire la phrase suivante?
"Por Otrosí del Escrito de Querella formalizado por Letrado Denunciante, se exponía que ..."
Merci


----------



## jprr

Bonjour, et bienvenue parmi nous.

D'après ce que je comprends:
Un des points/ attendus de la requête rédigée/ présentée par l'avocat demandeur exposait/ expliquait que ...
... attends d'autres réponses
A bientôt


----------



## GURB

Hola
Comprueba la ortografía. Otrosí no debe llevar mayúscula.
Es una antigua palabra de derecho que significa según el DRAE:
_*2.     * m. Der.__ Cada una de las peticiones o pretensiones que se ponen después de la principal_.
En francés= demande secondaire/ demande jointe
escrito de querella= plainte
Según las reglas de nuestro foro no te puedo dar traducción, pero pienso que con la ayuda aportada será suficiente.
Un saludo


----------



## Axaam

Merci à vous deux!
Donc ce serait:
"La demande secondaire de la plainte présentée par l'Avocat Demandeur exposait..."
Ça vous paraît correct?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tu peux dire quelque chose comme: _Dans une demande jointe à la plainte présentée par l'avocat demandeur, était exposé ce qui suit:..._


----------



## Axaam

Oui, c'est mieux
Merci
Un saludo


----------



## estrellitazul

Hola,

estoy buscando la traducción de "suplico" en el marco de un procedimiento:

"en el otrosi del suplico de la demanda reconvencional".

Aquí, en WR, dicen que "suplicar" puede querer decir "faire appel".

El "suplico" sería el "appel" ?


Merci !


----------



## Isacavadarve

Hola estrellitazul,

Me queda la duda de en qué contexto legal está el texto... de qué país viene? Los términos legales pueden variar ligeramente de sentido de un país al otro.

Al menos en mi contexto, las palabras "otrosi" junto con "demanda reconvencional" no tienen mucho sentido, porque "otrosi" normalmente es una adición a un contrato entre dos partes, y la "demanda reconvencional" es en un procedimiento - que es tu caso.

Si nos das un poco más de contexto quizá encontremos la solución más fácilmente .

Saludos

Isavacadar


----------



## estrellitazul

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Se trata de un procedimiento español. El documento que tengo es posterior al recurso de apelación y a la demanda reconvencional.
Así que a menudo evoca las etapas anteriores del preocedimiento.

Solamente quería saber si tienen una idea de la significación de "un suplico", como nombre, en un contexto juridico.

Gracias !


----------

